
Unusual Homes Around the World (2015) - curtis
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2015/06/unusual-homes-around-the-world/395432/?single_page=true
======
willvarfar
Kinda nice that this isn't a "top 20 homes that will drop your jaw" kinda
thing :)

If you like this you will probably love www.darkroastedblend.com which has
lots of great collections of images and info.

~~~
gascan
Makes me think, other kinds of lists would be interesting too, there's an
opportunity there. "top 20 garish displays of opulence" is boring &
inapplicable to daily life.

------
michrassena
Any list of unusual houses is incomplete without Robert Bruno's steel house.
It's actual architecture/sculpture, not just a novelty based on the way it
looks.

[http://res.dallasnews.com/interactives/steelhouse/](http://res.dallasnews.com/interactives/steelhouse/)

------
peshkira
If you are able to stand through the (subjectively) most obnoxious host in the
history of TV shows, then you might like
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt7804132/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt7804132/)
this.

~~~
DubiousPusher
Been eyeing this for a while now. Just the push I needed to add it to my list.
Thanks.

~~~
peshkira
Happy to help. You've been warned, though ;). Enjoy!

------
jstimpfle
Another interesting one from my hometown:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heliotrope_(building)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heliotrope_\(building\))

------
bradbot
> "Liu made himself a 1.5-meter-wide, 2-meter-high, "portable room" weighing
> about 60 kg (132 lb), to carry with him as he walked an average of 20 km
> everyday."

I want to see a picture of this guy because I imagine he's quite fit. That's
one hell of a daily routine.

~~~
iambateman
I thought this was funny. He's created just about the worst tent of all time.

------
voxadam
How about a self-cleaning house?

[https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/18/us/frances-gabe-
dead-i...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/18/us/frances-gabe-dead-
inventor-of-self-cleaning-house.html)

------
chiph
I've always thought the water tower in Belgium that was converted to a house
is interesting (they've added a necessary elevator!)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfBk-
IYCW14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfBk-IYCW14)

------
Something1234
There's this one really cool bunker like house in Sweeden or one of the Nordic
countries that has blast shutters that come down at night. It looks like a
black cube.

I've been looking for more details about it. I saw it on cracked first.

~~~
zimpenfish
This one?

[https://www.dezeen.com/2011/06/08/safe-house-by-robert-
konie...](https://www.dezeen.com/2011/06/08/safe-house-by-robert-konieczny/)

~~~
Something1234
That's the one. I think it's one of the coolest houses out there.

------
jordache
they forgot this house.. [http://www.house-crazy.com/colorados-famous-
spaceship-house/](http://www.house-crazy.com/colorados-famous-spaceship-
house/)

------
awat
Agreed I’m always amazed by DIY houses or just extremely DIY modified houses.
It seems to be an area where people who don’t consider themselves creative can
express creativity. Good stuff.

------
miloc_c
Nice... but after the second home:

It looks like your browser is unable to display ads …

You likely have ad blockers, tracking blockers, are using Firefox private
browsing, or some combination of these. "Whitelist us" will show you how to
display ads and "Purchase" will set up an ad-free subscription.

If you have already whitelisted us but are still seeing this message, see our
troubleshooting FAQ here.

Learn more about our approach to security and advertising, read about our ad-
free subscription in our FAQ, or read our privacy policy.

------
mmphosis
[http://freespiritspheres.com/](http://freespiritspheres.com/)

------
gpvos
Okay, now I want a Heliodome.

------
checker659
Why is this on HN?

~~~
DubiousPusher
Because people here enjoy all kinds of design and engineering not just those
that pertain to computers

